# Tying up a Show Topknot



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you have a copy of Del Dahl's book by any chance? He has an excellent discussion and pictures of how to set the bubble, etc.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Do you have a copy of Del Dahl's book by any chance? He has an excellent discussion and pictures of how to set the bubble, etc.


NO  It is for this weekend, I have some help but I'd like to at least seem like I know what I'm doing. thanks, i will have to get that book.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think its best to find a handler to show you. I have seen the instructions in my poodle book and some online links and I still don't do it right ! lol

My friend showed us once and we still need more help with it.

I can't get Enzo's hair into the bubble the right way. I did practice on Leila and her hair is more lush and thicker. I would post pictures of what I do but it may not be of no help lol


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I think its best to find a handler to show you. I have seen the instructions in my poodle book and some online links and I still don't do it right ! lol
> 
> My friend showed us once and we still need more help with it.
> 
> I can't get Enzo's hair into the bubble the right way. I did practice on Leila and her hair is more lush and thicker. I would post pictures of what I do but it may not be of no help lol


I did We don't have mega topknots yet, but I think it looked okay. Really easier than I thought. Our bubble wasn't big so we just pulled it out a bit with our fingers. I need all the help I can get so if you find out some more tips, please share!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KalaMama said:


> I did We don't have mega topknots yet, but I think it looked okay. Really easier than I thought. Our bubble wasn't big so we just pulled it out a bit with our fingers. I need all the help I can get so if you find out some more tips, please share!!


Ok I will try to get some pictures for you soon on what my friend showed me. Basically she told us to band the hair tight toward the back and the pull up and hold band in place while you pull some hair down on the sides.


----------

